# Diablo III: Exklusives Interview



## Ismariel (20. August 2011)

m anstehenden Start des Betatests zu Diablo III entsteigen die Armeen der Brennenden Hölle ihren längst vergessenen Schlupfwinkeln und belagern die Welt der Sterblichen erneut.
Um auf die erneute dämonische Invasion vorbereitet zu sein, hat der Blizzard Insider sich ein exklusives Interview mit dem Lead Content Designer, Kevin Martens gesichert, in dem er seine Gedanken und Einblicke zum kommenden Betatest von Diablo III mit uns teilt. Lest daher weiter und bereitet euch auf das nächste Kapitel in der Diablosaga vor.
Bevor wir über den Betatest sprechen, kannst du uns berichten, wie die internen Tests bisher verlaufen sind?
Kevin Martens: Vor ein paar Wochen haben wir einen umfassenden internen Playtest für Diablo III durchgeführt und konnten extrem wertvolles Feedback von den anderen Teams hier bei Blizzard sammeln. Viele Mitarbeiter im gesamten Unternehmen haben das ganze Spiel mehrmals durchgespielt und Feedback zu nahezu allen Bereichen Schritt für Schritt aufgeschrieben. Wir werden in den kommenden Monaten genauer auf die Balancing-Änderungen eingehen. Basierend auf dem ersten Feedback kann ich jedoch schon verraten, dass wir die Monster ein bisschen schwerer gestaltet haben, haufenweise Handwerksinhalte hinzugefügt haben, die UI komplett überarbeitet haben und jetzt gerade dabei sind, die Geschwindigkeit der Story anzupassen.
Jetzt, da die internen Tests fast vorüber sind, auf welche Aspekte des Spiels hofft ihr euch während des Betatests konzentrieren zu können?
Kevin Martens: Feinarbeit, Feinarbeit und nochmals Feinarbeit. Insbesondere werden wir weiterhin an unserem Erzählansatz der actiongeladenen Geschichte des Spiels feilen. Wir möchten, dass die Spieler die Geschichte erleben können, statt sie nur von NSCs zu hören. Daher verschieben wir einen Großteil des Dialogs in das Spiel selbst und lassen nur die nackten, wichtigen Details in den Questhubs, die erforderlich sind, um die Story voranzutreiben. Beispielsweise wird diese Art der Änderung deutlich, wenn Spieler zum ersten Mal in Neu-Tristram ankommen. Bei ihrer Ankunft sehen Spieler, wie die Stadt von einer Horde Zombies belagert wird. Die Wachen brauchen Hilfe dabei, den Angriff abzuwehren, bevor sie die Tore öffnen können. Bisher fand eines der Gespräche zwischen dem Spieler und den Wachen vor dem Hauptangriff der Zombies statt. Jetzt jedoch findet das Gespräch während des Angriffs statt. Mit dieser kleinen Änderung wurde das kurze Gespräch mitten in die Action des Spiels verschoben, um es beeindruckender und intensiver zu gestalten. Schließlich wollen wir, dass die Story sich atmosphärisch und natürlich anfühlt, statt sich nur zwischen Schlachten abzuspielen.
Abgesehen von den Storyelementen, was wird an den Kampfbegegnungen des Spiels noch geändert?
Kevin Martens: Wir möchten während des Spielerfortschritts von Schlacht zu Schlacht „Spitzen“ und „Tiefen“ in der Schwierigkeit des Spiels erreichen. Während der „Spitzen“ steigt die Herausforderung, sodass Spieler wirklich an ihre Grenzen gehen müssen. In den „Tiefen“ entspannt sich die Schwierigkeit, damit Spieler wieder ihre Gesundheit und Energie aufbauen können. Vom Spielgefühl her betrachtet sind die Tiefen wichtig, da Spieler so mit ihren Fähigkeiten experimentieren und sie lernen können, ohne Angst zu haben, zu scheitern oder zu sterben. Genau diese während der Tiefen entwickelten Fähigkeiten und Techniken helfen Spielern dabei, die Spitzen zu überleben. Dabei handelt es sich um deutlich schwierigere Begegnungen wie Hinterhalte, große Gruppen, seltene Monster oder sogar Bosse. Bei den Spitzen müssen Spieler schnell schalten, ihre Ressourcen sorgfältig einteilen und sich auf dem Schlachtfeld bewegen, um nicht eingekreist zu werden.
Wie wird die Schwierigkeits-„Spitze“ entwickelt? Kannst du uns ein Beispiel nennen?
Kevin Martens: Wir müssen sicherstellen, dass Spitzen sowohl für Nahkampf- also Fernkampfcharaktere eine Herausforderung darstellen. Das ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach, da diese beiden Charaktertypen in der Regel gegensätzliche Stärken und Schwächen haben. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel den Skelettkönig. Das ist ein Mini-Boss in Akt 1, der in der Anfangsphase des Spiels die höchste Schwierigkeitsspitze darstellt. Er hat massenweise Lebenspunkte, um im Kampf Auge gegen Auge mit den meisten Nahkampfcharakteren mithalten zu können, verfügt jedoch auch über einen Ansturm, mit dem er Fernkampfcharaktere jagen kann, die ihn auf Distanz halten [dieser Ansturm wird jedoch angekündigt, sodass der Spieler eine kurze Chance hat, aus dem Weg zu gehen]. Er ruft Diener herbei, die einen Großteil des Spielerschadens aufsaugen. Diese Diener lassen jedoch auch Lebenskugeln fallen, die Spieler benötigen, um die langen Bossbegegnungen zu überleben. Diese Diener sind zahlreich und vergleichsweise schwach, damit die gesamte Intensität der Begegnung hoch bleibt, selbst während der Spieler sich erholt und der Skelettkönig seinen nächsten Sturmangriff plant.
Welchen Ansatz habt ihr gewählt, um für eine ausgeglichene Schwierigkeit im gesamten Spiel zu sorgen?
Kevin Martens: Beim Balancing der tatsächlichen Zahlen rechnen wir mit einem erwarteten Schadensoutput, den Spieler basierend auf ihrer Ausrüstung und ihrer Stufe austeilen sollten. Dabei gibt es jedoch keine absoluten Werte, da geschickte Spieler mit Geschwindigkeit, Präzision und fortgeschrittenen Angriffskombinationen mehr Schaden verursachen können, während weniger erfahrene Spieler in der Regel mit direkteren Angriffen weniger Schaden verursachen. Der erwartete Schaden dient als Ausgangspunkt für das Balancing. Dabei müssen beide Spielertypen sowie alle Spieler dazwischen ausgeglichen werden, was eine schwierige Angelegenheit sein kann. Und schließlich gibt es dann noch die härteren Schwierigkeitsmodi — Hölle und Inferno — in denen auch die besten Diablo III-Spieler an ihre Grenzen kommen werden.
Welche Rollen werden die fünf spielbaren Charakterklassen in Gruppen erfüllen? Wie werden sie miteinander interagieren?
Kevin Martens: Diablo III hält sich nicht an streng definierte Klassenrollen. Stattdessen möchten wir jede Klasse mit einem Satz grundlegender Fähigkeiten ausstatten, sodass sie auch alleine gut klarkommen. Dieser Satz umfasst Fähigkeiten für Einzelzielschaden, Wirkbereichsschaden, Bewegung, Verteidigung und Gruppenkontrolle. Natürlich soll das nicht bedeuten, dass das Spielerlebnis jeder Klasse gleich ist. Ich will damit auch nicht andeuten, dass die Gruppenbildung überflüssig wäre. Ganz grundlegend gesagt tendieren Nahkampfcharaktere mit schwerer Rüstung eher dazu, sich mitten in den Kampf zu stürzen und Angriffe abzufangen, während Fernkampfcharaktere mit leichterer Rüstung den Feind von den Seiten aus angreifen und dabei ihre Position und Geschwindigkeit zu ihrem Vorteil nutzen. Je nachdem, welche Runen, Ausrüstung und Fähigkeiten ein Spieler auswählt, ändert sich auch die Spielerfahrung des Charakters. So kann zum Beispiel ein Mönch mit der richtigen Kombination viel Schaden aushalten, sodass er feindliche Reihen durchbrechen kann, während ein Barbar mit einer bestimmten Ausrichtung zu einem Stürmer mit ausgezeichneten Gruppenkontrollfähigkeiten werden kann. Statt sich dann direkt auf eine Horde von Feinden zu stürzen, stürmt er schnell an und isoliert Mitglieder einer größeren Gruppe.
Welchen Ansatz habt ihr gewählt, um für ausgeglichene Gegenstandsverbesserungen im Spiel zu sorgen?
Kevin Martens: Gegenstandsverbesserungen sind ein Bestandteil des erwarteten Schadensoutputs des Charakters, weshalb sie bereits in den Balancing-Zahlen berücksichtigt sind. Runensteine bilden jedoch eine weitere Komplexitätsebene, sodass wir besonders viel Zeit dafür aufwenden. Tatsächlich behandeln wir jeden einzelnen Runenstein fast wie eine getrennte Fähigkeit, da wir möchten, dass Spieler sich ganz genau über die Vorteile und Nachteile jedes Runensteins im Klaren sind. Der Stromschlagangriff eines Zauberers kann beispielsweise durch einen obisdianfarbenen Runenstein geändert werden, um ihm einen kürzeren und breiteren Trefferradius (ähnlich wie bei einer Schrotflinte) zu verleihen. Alternativ kann der Spieler den Gesamtschaden durch einen blutroten Runenstein senken, aber gleichzeitig den Angriff auf mehrere Gegner überspringen lassen, was Fernkampfangriffe aus dem Hinterhalt auf größere Gegnergruppen ermöglicht. Die erste Möglichkeit eignet sich besonders für Zauberer, die darauf ausgelegt sind, sich direkt in Gegnergruppen zu stürzen, während die zweite sich für Zauberer eignet, die lieber außerhalb der Reichweite feindlicher Angriffe bleiben und aus der Ferne Schaden zufügen. Unsere Herausforderung besteht darin, dem Spieler diese Auswahl bei jeder Fähigkeit und jedem Runenstein zu ermöglichen.
Welchen Rat kannst du Spielern geben, die gerne am Betatest von Diablo III teilnehmen möchten?
Kevin Martens: Wir möchten alle unsere Spieler dazu ermutigen, das Systemcheck-Dienstprogramm herunterzuladen, um uns beim Testen der Hardware und der Server-/Client-Infrastruktur zu unterstützen. Um eine Chance zu haben, zum Betatest eingeladen zu werden, ist ein Battle.net-Account erforderlich [wer noch keinen hat also gleich hier einen erstellen]. Das Systemcheck-Dienstprogramm kann unter den Betaprofileinstellungen in der Battle.net-Accountverwaltung heruntergeladen werden, um uns Systeminformationen zusenden und eine Chance zu haben, zur Beta eingeladen zu werden. Die Glücklichen, die ausgewählt wurden, erhalten eine E-Mail an die mit dem Battle.net-Account verknüpfte E-Mail-Adresse.  Wer nicht ausgewählt wurde sollte aber den Kopf nicht gleich hängen lassen, da wir in einer späteren Welle weitere Spieler auswählen.
Vielen Dank, dass du dir Zeit für uns genommen hast. Gibt es noch irgendwas, was du uns erzählen möchtest, bevor du dich wieder aufmachst?
Kevin Martens: Das Spiel entwickelt sich prächtig und alle im Team freuen sich darauf, dieses Werk, in dem sehr viel Liebe steckt, endlich teilen zu können! 


Link: http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/events/diablo3-announcement/index.html#beta:d3-interview

So ein paar Interessante Einblicke was die beta angeht und zu Diablo 3


----------

